# spinning head zombie



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

turn down your audio before you look at this the wife and kids are yelling in it.

This guy was made with VCR head motor, wire, corrugated plastic, some LEDs and I use Spooky Sams plastic bag method on his body. He is controlled by a homemade step mat and powered by a 9v.
He is my 2nd animated prop.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I fix the link check it out. Sorry about the bad link, I'm new at this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Eeeekim, you're lucky that poor spinning zombie didn't spew all over your yard


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I feel like he should have a hula hoop and a martini


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

If he did have martini it would have to be dirty of course (2 olives shake'n not stirred)
he may also need a tie... I like that!! He would look awesome with a tie. LOL


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree. A tie would finish him off nicely


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That music fits your video perfectly. LMAO. He's pretty cool and i'm sure the tot's loved him.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think he's great - a lot of fun!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that looks like a lot of fun! Great prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Never thought of doing a zombie like that before. He looks cool and comical.A fun type zombie.


----------

